# RecipeDB - Seedy's Brown Ale



## cdbrown (19/12/11)

Seedy's Brown Ale  Ale - American Brown  All Grain               4 Votes        Brewer's Notes Based loosely on Janet's Brown.Also add 0.13kg Dingemans Special B90g Centennial dry hopped near end of fermentSingle infusion mash 67C for 75mins with mash outPitched the yeast cake from a chilled 4L starter   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7.4 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.85 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.85 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat    0.84 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.37 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      90 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    53 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    53 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    45 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    42 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     4000 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         37L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.06 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 42.9 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.86%   Colour 42 EBC   Batch Size 37L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## punkin (19/12/11)

Ok, tell me more about it?


----------



## cdbrown (19/12/11)

It's an American Brown Ale which I served up on tap and put in the WA case swap. I've had some requests for the recipe. What do you want to know about it?


----------



## keifer33 (19/12/11)

All I can say is this tastes awesome on the way down and surprising good on the way back up. Damn stomach bug...ruined me.


----------



## jyo (19/12/11)

keifer33 said:


> All I can say is this tastes awesome on the way down and surprising good on the way back up. Damn stomach bug...ruined me.



No good, Keifer!

I vote this as a case swap cracker. Great beer.


----------



## Rowy (19/12/11)

A bit OT but I'm a noob and only knocked off 4 AG brews. This looks great and I have been thinking of doing one using Pilsiner malt. This would fit the bill nicely. Is there anything I need to know about using Pilsiner malt ie; strike temps mash times etc.

Thanks in advance.

Rowy


----------



## bullsneck (19/12/11)

Above all, make sure you do at least a 90min boil to drive of DMS.


----------



## Rowy (19/12/11)

bullsneck said:


> Above all, make sure you do at least a 90min boil to drive of DMS.



DMS?


----------



## cdbrown (19/12/11)

Dimethyl Sulfide - take a look here http://www.winning-homebrew.com/dms.html

As for the mash you don't need to do anything different to the temps or times, only if you want to try for lighter or fuller body.

Bizier made the comment that the cascade is producing a grassy flavour and perhaps use citra/centennial in the last 20.


----------



## Rowy (19/12/11)

cdbrown said:


> Dimethyl Sulfide - take a look here http://www.winning-homebrew.com/dms.html
> 
> As for the mash you don't need to do anything different to the temps or times, only if you want to try for lighter or fuller body.
> 
> Bizier made the comment that the cascade is producing a grassy flavour and perhaps use citra/centennial in the last 20.



Thanks for the info! :icon_cheers:


----------



## punkin (20/12/11)

All this type of info was what i was asking about.

There's so many recipes here that people have stuck in the db when they are brewing (for some reason) and never got back to comment as to what was good, or what they changed or how long they've been brewing it etc.


I've been drinking the Operation Mongoose recipe that seems very similar.


----------

